
China has had a telescope on the moon for the past two years - ck2
https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28323-china-has-had-a-telescope-on-the-moon-for-the-past-two-years/
======
ck2
mirror:

[https://google.com/search?q=cache:https://www.newscientist.c...](https://google.com/search?q=cache:https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn28323-china-
has-had-a-telescope-on-the-moon-for-the-past-two-years/)

